
Tracing Summit 2017 Videos - jdesfossez
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8gig4BBGP0&index=1&list=PLuo4E47p5_7bfeZyYIyNYM-f-2tmr0neu
======
jdesfossez
Complete schedule with abstracts and biographies available here:
[http://tracingsummit.org/wiki/TracingSummit2017#Schedule](http://tracingsummit.org/wiki/TracingSummit2017#Schedule)

